# Former Mr. Universe Joe Meeko Dies at 48!



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2009)

According to the IRON AGE website, 1984 MR AMERICA and 1988 MR UNIVERSE *JOE MEEKO* has died at the age of 48.  More details as they come in!
Waiting for updates and more info on this....

*Joe Meeko*
Born: 10/25/61
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 235 lbs.

*Comments:* "Joe had one of the thickest, 
most rugged looking physiques of the 80's. 
He competed mostly in the AAU although he 
won the NPC Eastern USA in '87. Joe was 
featured on the cover of the 1/85 issue 
of Ironman magazine."

*Titles Won:*
1983 AAU Mr. North America
1984 AAU Mr. America
1987 NPC Mr. Eastern USA
1987 NABBA USA Nationals
1988 AAU Mr. Universe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY730V4xgkY


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2012)

A Tribute to Joe Meeko, Mr. America 1984 & Mr. Universe 1988 ~ Music and Lyrics by Geoff Moore - YouTube


----------



## Intense (Aug 29, 2012)

"Heart complications" I'm sure.


----------



## fit4life (Aug 29, 2012)

Another loss of a great bodybuilder. Really sad and way to young.  In early 90's Joe gave a seminar @ our local gym on precontest prepping and also the proper way to de-carb then carb back up  the night before show.  He kept it simple but precise and i still utilize that info he shared to this day.  RIP


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 30, 2012)

Way to young.


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Aug 30, 2012)

R.I.P.. 

It's truly very sad to see a great champion go.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rip


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 30, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> "Heart complications" I'm sure.


wasn't heart complications


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

he took his own life..


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 30, 2012)

^^yes^^


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 30, 2012)

I spoke with Danny Padilla yesterday about Joe, and he told me it seems more and more former BB's are doing this. He was not aware Joe was even dead.


----------



## charley (Sep 3, 2012)

*r.i.p..........*


----------



## Arabian (Sep 3, 2012)

RIP, way to young..


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 3, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I spoke with Danny Padilla yesterday about Joe, and he told me it seems more and more former BB's are doing this. He was not aware Joe was even dead.



What did he say was the reason BBer's are committing suicide


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> What did he say was the reason BBer's are committing suicide



Not going to guess on a reason, but will note that Steve Michalik is another BBer who  took his own life recently, "found by his girlfriend, dead at his home of a self inflicted gunshot wound."

More @ *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/164276-steve-michalik-dead-63-a.html
*


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 11, 2012)

kills me when i see bodybuilders go out like that


----------



## effinrob (Sep 11, 2012)

wow rip that sux


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 12, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> What did he say was the reason BBer's are committing suicide


He said they are taking to many chemicals so they can get results without doing the extreme hard work and training


----------

